# Optilase Laser Eye Clinic



## Phillip O Ne (25 Sep 2008)

Hey all, i know this is a bit random but i am thinking of getting laser eye surgery. I have done my research and Optilase seem the best. I had my consultation and pre op and have booked my surgery date for next saturday. I am getting the Wavefront surgery which is slightly more expensive but i am getting a 1000 euro becuase i am a health care member,Has anyone else been to Optilase? i know a few people who went here and had great success but i would like to hear from other people aswell


----------



## ClubMan (25 Sep 2008)

If you are asking about the availability or cost of certain procedures then that's OK. If you are asking for anything like medical advice then that is not.


----------



## car (27 Sep 2008)

I had the preop consult with optilase earlier this year.  As Im my mid-late 30s I was advised while medically my eyes were suitable for the surgery I should have a think about getting it done as I might not get the full benefit of not wearing glasses due to natural aging of eyes.  
Without discussing the specifics, google "laser surgery" "reading glasses" and "middle age" for more info and definitely speak with your GP before proceeding.

Anyway, I have a very good opinion of optilase for giving me sound impartial advice.


----------



## Sue Ellen (28 Sep 2008)

Phillip,

You have a very short memory considering you had this treatment done in 2005.  

Banned for spamming (advertising).

"hey i got laser eye surgery in optilase laser eye clinic in Dublin and have to say i was thrilled with the outcome.i found the place very professional.I paid 995euro per eye plus the consultation was free so i think i got value for money.wud definately recommend this place"


----------



## car (29 Sep 2008)

good catch sue.



> Anyway, I have a very good opinion of optilase for giving me sound impartial advice.



* revised above opinion to being wary of optilase for employing dodgy online advertising techniques.


----------

